# Are the seat protectors safe?



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

Are these safe to use?
http://www.skjp.com/product/0/10239/...%26%238482%3B#
It says that they are crash tested but just thought that I would see what you all think.
TIA!


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

No they're not. They can say crash tested, but since there's no standard of testing that can mean anything, even just that they threw it at a wall and it didn't break apart.

Seat protectors are almost always thick and can mask a bad install by making it look ok.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

It drives me crazy the SK still sells this stuff...but no, gernally not considered safe because as the PP said, can cause a bad install to feel secure


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I guess I'm confused as one of my DD's car seat manuals actually recommend the use of one.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
I guess I'm confused as one of my DD's car seat manuals actually recommend the use of one.

What seat??


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
I guess I'm confused as one of my DD's car seat manuals actually recommend the use of one.









Mine is a Graco TrueFit, but our old seat was a Graco SafeSeat. I'm not positive which one I read it in (maybe both?), but the manual specifically says to put a seat protector down and then install the seat over it. It's part of the instructions.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

One thing about seat "protectors", b/c we did use one: If you have leather seats, they will actually RUIN your seats!!! The non-slip stuff on the back stuck to our seat! Thought we were protecting the leather ~ wrong!!!! I will never buy one again just for that fact alone.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
What seat??

Combi Coccoro


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

My Graco MyRide says, "Protect vehicle seat. Use a child restraint mat, towel, or thin blanket under and behind child restraint."

But, earlier it also says, "DO NOT use accessories or parts other than those provided by Graco. Their use could alter the performance of the child restraint."


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 







Mine is a Graco TrueFit

Graco does not make the True Fit, do you mean The First Years/Learning Curve True Fit?

Some manuals do talk about using seat protectors, but they are still not reccomended. Even experienced techs find it impossible to get installs correct with seat protectors. They're bulky and rigid, making it almost impossible to get the car seat tight, and if you take the car seat out that seemed tight with the protector and reinstall it the exact same way most of the time you'll see it's loose. One day to test this to show a mom I installed her seat on a seat protector and used a locking clip so we could see for sure how tight the belt had been. I got it installed very tight, looked perfect with the protector, took the seat out and left the locking clip on and re-belted it without the protector and the seat wasn't tight at all.

If you really feel you need to protect your vehicle seat a *very* thin towel can be used, but honestly I've seen tons of seats that had car seats on them before that you would never know.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
Graco does not make the True Fit, do you mean The First Years/Learning Curve True Fit?

Sorry, I meant MyRide.

So obviously the seat will be looser without it... but if it's tight *with* it, then what's the problem?


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Sorry, I meant MyRide.

So obviously the seat will be looser without it... but if it's tight *with* it, then what's the problem?









Because in a crash the protector will compress and seat will no longer be tight, it will be at the loose install it would have had without the protector. That leaves your child at a huge risk, one that I am not willing to take.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
Because in a crash the protector will compress and seat will no longer be tight, it will be at the loose install it would have had without the protector. That leaves your child at a huge risk, one that I am not willing to take.

Won't the seat compress as well? Actually, my carseat is in so tight it already compresses the back seat a bit, so having the 1/8" thick seat protector compress (if it even can- I'm pretty sure it is already completely compressed between the carseat and the seat) isn't going to make the seat "loose" imo.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Won't the seat compress as well? Actually, my carseat is in so tight it already compresses the back seat a bit, so having the 1/8" thick seat protector compress (if it even can- I'm pretty sure it is already completely compressed between the carseat and the seat) isn't going to make the seat "loose" imo.

Every parent makes their own decisions on safety for their children. I personally would never use a protector, I've seen them ruin seats and mask bad installs. As a tech if a parent insists on using a protector for an install I inspect I document it over and over on the form because it could be a liability. I have only ever had one parent insist after I explained the dangers and showed them the locking clip trick. The seat is not tested with it, and I am not comfortable with a child being a guinea pig to see if it's ok with it, if you decide you feel the protector is needed that's up to you.


----------



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad I checked here!
I have leather seats, and they just look wrinkled wear the carseat goes. I guess I could try a thin towel.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you want to use a seat protector (and I understand the appeal--the thought of all those ground up Goldfish and, well, potty accidents, on my leather seats is pretty horrifying) then try this: install with the seat protector. Then, without loosening the seatbelt or LATCH strap, uninstall, remove the seat protector, and reinstall without it, keeping the seatbelt or LATCH belt at the exact same spot it was before. See if the new install is loose. If it's still rock solid, I don't see a problem with it. If it's loose, the seat protector needs to not be used. The Prince Lionheart ones are super thick and can make quite a difference in an install--and that's just with a person's arm strength, which would of course be nothing compared to crash forces.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
If you want to use a seat protector (and I understand the appeal--the thought of all those ground up Goldfish and, well, potty accidents, on my leather seats is pretty horrifying) then try this: install with the seat protector. Then, without loosening the seatbelt or LATCH strap, uninstall, remove the seat protector, and reinstall without it, keeping the seatbelt or LATCH belt at the exact same spot it was before. See if the new install is loose. If it's still rock solid, I don't see a problem with it. If it's loose, the seat protector needs to not be used. The Prince Lionheart ones are super thick and can make quite a difference in an install--and that's just with a person's arm strength, which would of course be nothing compared to crash forces.

Yep, that's the test I use to show people the difference, and if there is no difference I don't see a problem either. The ones I've seen always make a big difference, but they're the big bulky ones too.


----------

